# Monster gut on Arnold Amateur competitor



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2010)

*Monster gut on Arnold Amateur competitor*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2010)

Alessandro Savi Fibo Power 2009


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet he's hopping it'll be a boy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2010)

isn't that when the alien rips out and starts attacking people?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

Robert said:


> Alessandro Savi Fibo Power 2009



Savi's issue aren't only drug-related, are they? There has to be a structural issue there as well?

Some people just aren't put together as aesthetically as others. Or is that total gh gut going on there?

He's obviously carrying a lot of excess weight but even in ripped condition, his waistline is...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

Robert said:


> *Monster gut on Arnold Amateur competitor*








How the hell do you _fix _something like that? 

More importantly, how do you AVOID something like that?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2010)

Why go on stage?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Why go on stage?



An excellent question.

Did he do that guest posing as _a favor_ to someone? 

He must be popular and so people overlook what's obviously and clearly unfortunate about his physique.

Was he one of the worst competitors at the Arnold Amateurs or were there people who looked like him during that guest posing who showed up to "compete" as well?

I guess it's all relative. For every person who looks like Steve Reeves there will be 20 who look like Savi.

And, again, he's probably popular, a helluva guy, but definitely has to wish his waistline was streamlined versus what he possess in those images.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> *He probably has worms.* Ive seen similar stomachs on those little african kids.



*Human Intestinal Parasites Worms*

Or perhaps he's related to Uma Thurman. 






_Ouch._


----------



## twarrior (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd still munch her...


----------



## ceazur (Mar 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> He probably has worms. Ive seen similar stomachs on those little african kids.



ROFL


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

twarrior said:


> I'd still munch her...








You'd _have _to. She won't take no for an answer!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> How the hell do you _fix _something like that?
> 
> More importantly, how do you AVOID something like that?


 

Most importantly... why is he spray painted???


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2010)

I post a deaf girl doing porn and everyone calls me a dick, but you guys make fun of a guy who has obviously worked hard in the gym, but has a genetic deformity. 

Life isn't fair.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2010)

OOoh, where did you post a deaf girl doing porn?

<stalks KelJu's posts>


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2010)

Built said:


> OOoh, where did you post a deaf girl doing porn?
> 
> <stalks KelJu's posts>



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/98783-nws-nws-nws-nws-but-real-funny.html

By the way, if she didn't whoop and holler, she would be fantastic in porn. The girl is hot enough. I just thought the deepthroat snot and the sound she made would kill a boner in .5 seconds flat.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

^I just spent some time looking around EFUKT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back to the "roid gut"... still wondering if that's something that can be corrected. When people were posting about Ronnie making a comeback, I stated somewhere along the line that I wish he'd forget the monster size and go back to his 1998-1999 look. 

Would that even be _possible?_











YouTube Video











That video of Ronnie was taken August 2009 at the 2009 NPC Maryland evening show after Coleman guest  posed.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow I've never even seen what he looked like a decade ago. He looked amazing then!

<sigh>

I miss the "Golden Age" look. The mass monsters make for a freak-show, and that's entertaining in its own right, but the aesthetic simply is not there.


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 20, 2010)

> I miss the "Golden Age" look. The mass monsters make for a freak-show, and that's entertaining in its own right, but the aesthetic simply is not there.



I agree whole heartedly. I have nothing but respect for today's pros, however, this is exactly why I prefer the symetrical look of the guys like Arnold, Labrada, Franco, Reg Park, Frank Zane, etc. 

Thanks for listening to my two cents.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Wow I've never even seen what he looked like a decade ago. He looked amazing then!
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> I miss the "Golden Age" look. The mass monsters make for a freak-show, and that's entertaining in its own right, but the aesthetic simply is not there.



I agree, 100%.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I agree, 100%.



I Googled "golden age bodybuilders" and this was one of the first hits...






No _gut _on Padilla.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Or Serge Nubret either...


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 21, 2010)

The trimmer wasp-like waistlines from the "classic" bodybuilders also had a lot to do with the vacuum pose Padilla is showing in this pic. I don't hear much about this practice from today's pros.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I Googled "golden age bodybuilders" and this was one of the first hits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its odd I got the same pic when I googled anorexia


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Its odd I got the same pic when I googled anorexia



 you googled wrong


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

^You checked, _too?_


----------



## FMJ (Mar 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Its odd I got the same pic when I googled anorexia


 
Really? How do I become that anorexic?!? I've been trying for years!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Savi's issue aren't only drug-related, are they? There has to be a structural issue there as well?
> 
> Some people just aren't put together as aesthetically as others. Or is that total gh gut going on there?
> 
> He's obviously carrying a lot of excess weight but even in ripped condition, his waistline is...


GH gut...no just bad posture. He should stand up straighter, then all of his problems will disappear and he'll look 15 lbs lighter.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> GH gut...no just bad posture. He should stand up straighter, then all of his problems will disappear and he'll look 15 lbs lighter.



That is a lot more than bad posture, or were you joking and I didn't get it?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> That is a lot more than bad posture, or were you joking and I didn't get it?


I'm sending a paypal payment to you as a donation...use it to buy a sense of humor...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm sending a paypal payment to you as a donation...use it to buy a sense of humor...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


>


dont be  a bitch....it's tacky. Fine, I'll send you two dollars.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> dont be  a bitch....it's tacky. Fine, I'll send you two dollars.





I'll expect my 2 dollars by noon tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

fine...I knew you'd come cheap


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Really? How do I become that anorexic?!? I've been trying for years!



Yeah, if *THAT *is what anorexia does for you I've had my last meal.



juggernaut said:


> GH gut...no just bad posture. He should stand up straighter, then all of his problems will disappear and he'll look 15 lbs lighter.



Fantastic! Someone should get in touch with him and share this news immediately!



juggernaut said:


> I'm sending a paypal payment to you as a donation...use it to buy a sense of humor...



A sense of humor is a complete waste of time. 
SOMBER, SOMBER, SOMBER, SOMBER!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 23, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'll expect my 2 dollars by noon tomorrow.



isn't that what the geriatrics pay you for lap dances kelju?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> isn't that what the geriatrics pay you for lap dances kelju?


no no you're mistaking that for his small business of gay for pay. Get it right.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> *isn't that what the geriatrics pay *you for lap dances kelju?



I never pay more than _$1.75.

_Ahem. And that's unrelated to Dr. Keke. I meant _this geriatric_ *never *pays more than a buck seventy-five down at the old folks home strip club. 

(The ladies there are very generous.)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

*Monster gut on Arnold Amateur competitor*






Who's the moderator in this place?  Aren't they supposed to guard against threads derailing.

(cough)


----------

